# 27.5 Commuter Tires?



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Anyone?

A friend wants to convert a 27.5 HT MTB to use as a commuter through the winter.

I'm not finding anything.

Thanks!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Velo Orange Panaracer Col De La Vie 650b Tire - Tires, Tubes & Rim Tape - Components

Riv. 650B Tires

A good start I'd say.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

http://www.jbi.bike/web/ProductSear...atTwo=CLINCHER&Cat1Id_Sub=27.5in&rhgfdT35dh=3

Tom Slick 650b Mountain Tire


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

Look for tires with a 584mm bead seat diameter, the ISO or ETRTO number.


----------



## MelbourneStorm (Jan 4, 2014)

maxxis detonaters are available


----------



## snailspace (Jan 12, 2014)

I am a 650B commuter and found these, everything from skinny 37mm to a more normal 54mm width. I think I might go with something like a 47mm.

http://www.schwalbetires.com/bike_tires/road_tires/marathon_420]Marathon HS 420 | Schwalbe North America[/url] available in a 44-584

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ca/en/schwalbe-big-ben-mtb-tyre-raceguard/rp-prod128945]Schwalbe Big Ben MTB Tyre - RaceGuard | Chain Reaction Cycles[/url] 2"wide tire

http://www.conti-online.com/www/bicycle_de_en/themes/city/tourride_en.html available in 37,42 and 54 mm widths

Theres a few more choices on the Continental bicycle tire website. Definitely more choice this year than last.


----------

